# Tequila 1 yr old Tegu update pics born 6-28-09 [DUW]



## Jer723 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys here are some new pics of my girl she is from the RoyXPurdy clutch, shes about 20" is that small for her age, she eats like a trooper, and she is shedding like three times a month! Tell me what you think, :-D

Pics from when i first got her.















Today.






















Also could anyone by chance tell me if they think this is a male or female, She doesnt have BB's yet so I still have hope :-D

Jerry


----------



## Pikey (Jul 11, 2010)

i'd bet money thats a male, i've tend to notice females have a narrow almost pointed snout, where the male have the shorter more rounded one


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 11, 2010)

Head shape varies, I have seen both head shapes on both sexes. Best to wait and check for bb's once it gets a bit closer to 36" How long did your gu hibernate?


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 11, 2010)

She hibernated from early september to late march, I'm wondering why she is growing slower than everyone elses. It worries me. She eats every day, and she has proper temps, and UVB, Everythings right. shes in a 55 gallon tank right now. Hopefully shell get growing a little faster. 

Jerry


----------



## reptastic (Jul 11, 2010)

i would say male too, but like stated before i have seen the head-shape thing in both sexes, so its best to wait. she should start getting a growth spurt soon, but if your worried get a fecal exam done on her.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 12, 2010)

It's just that shes gowing fast! but compared to all the others, not as fast, maybe it's because they didnt hibernate as long, I dont think she has anything wrong with her, I think i might be doing something wrong, but it seems like im doing everything right. Hopefully she will hit a growth spurt, Ive noticed lately that shes not getting much longer but her tail is thicker she weighs much more, and her head is getting larger, so she is growing, just not lengthwise. Hmmmmm? wonder why?

Jerry


----------



## fireimp141 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tegus grow like weeds. I got tyson when he was 1 yr old at 20" 3 months later now he's pushin 38." Reptastics gu Nero (RIP) was 45" at 8 months. So you just never know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry about stealing this topic, but do all tegus grow that much during the first few years or has it something to do with the way they are fed? I know this is about a b/w and mine is a red, but I can't help wondering...

I was told by previous owner that my red is 3 years old, but it can't be true if they're supposed to grow that fast 'cause mine is only aprox. 31" and she is actually too fat, so she must have been fed quite well :?:


----------



## Pikey (Jul 12, 2010)

well red's dont always get as long as B&Ws so she might be full grown, my female red is about the same size as yours even on the pudgy side too (she is 3yrs old this summer)


----------



## reptastic (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^i agree, my b/w grew much faster than my red. after waking up from hibernation achilles(b/w) was 16" and 3 mos. later she was 3' now pyro woke up from hibernation and was 14" @ 3 mos. later he was barely more than 2'. all had the same diet, temps ect.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well i hope my B+W grows that fast, I can tell shes growing. Hopefully shell be as beautiful as your achilles, Reptastic (RIP). So i never heard that whole head shape thing, So mine has the head shape of a male? lol I cant really tell the difference.

Jerry


----------



## reptastic (Jul 12, 2010)

well nero and achilles both had longer narrow snouts and gozar had a shorter blunt snout and a wider head, however pyro had the narrow snout but he was a definate male(he had his buttons) btw i was studying them extra hard to try and learn the difference. im sure he will turn out nice, he actually has the same pattern as achilles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

A friend of mine has red tegus as well - all females - and his are so much bigger than mine. I was expecting mine to grow as big as his. Besides - we are actually not sure mine is female, since (s)he is too fat to tell atm. Some of my friends think that I may have a male on my hands, but they say that my tegu needs to be fully grown and lose some weight before they can tell for sure. They are quite experiences reptile keepers (also with tegus) so I do believe them when they say that mine is not fully grown, yet...

All I know is that the previous owner bought this red tegu in March 2009 and the reptile store still has not found more accurate info for me, but I hope to get some tomorrow...


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 12, 2010)

my tegu will be a year in august and he is just now 30 in... and sometimes I feel like everyone has much larger tegus also ... he has a good round tailbase though so I will tell you the same that was said to me that as long as they have a good healthy body weight and overall health is good dont worry too much about the length : ) just like other creatures they grow at their own rate some faster or slower than others... very pretty gu btw


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Did your tegu hibernate by chance? If so how long? Thanks

Jerry


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 12, 2010)

nope, he did not hibernate... never even slowed down much in eating or other activities except for recently when i boarded him for a long weekend which was my mistake.. soooo, mordecai is a great eater, has proper lighting and enclosure and such and even without hibernation he is still only 30" so hey we got gus on the smaller side for now.. oh well maybe they are late bloomers : ) and in a few years the inner giant will shine through


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

It's normal for them to grow slower when they hibernated. Don't feel bad that yours is growing slow. I have two All Americans that are going to be one year old on August 2nd and Venus is 15" and Shakespeare is 17" from snout to tail tip. They went back into hibernation when Bobby sent them to me in Septembe until April 16th. This doesn't mean that your Tegu will not be a big strong Tegu one day  . I think it's a male also.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well that makes me feel much better, Im glad shes doing ok, Because i know you guys take care of yours and their similar, Gives me a litlle breathing room, lol. I actually am hoping it is a male now, I love those big jowls. :-D

Jerry


----------

